# Add Paste and Go Feature to Firefox



## anandk (Feb 23, 2007)

1 of the many great features in Opera is the way it loads a site automatically when you paste the URL into the address box. *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/r/winknudge.gif

The same applies to search, just paste the search term and the search runs automatically without the need to hit "Enter" or the Search button. 

Paste and Go is a Firefox extension that gives you similar functionality in Firefox. It's not quite as elegant as the Opera implementation in that u need to use Shift Ctrl V to paste and go rather than just Ctrl V but, nonetheless, it will save you time every day. 

here at *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3035/


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 23, 2007)

Great, I was looking for it. Thanx a Lot!


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## thadhanihemant (Feb 24, 2007)

its good even i was looking for that.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 24, 2007)

thnx for sharing it buddy.  

I want one extension for firefox, which can do as following:

Suppose I select a sentence or group of sentences and when I right-click on it after selecting the text, I get an option to open it in a new tab or something like that. Is there any extension available for this task? 

*PS:* It should be posted in *Reviews* section.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## eddie (Feb 25, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Suppose I select a sentence or group of sentences and when I right-click on it after selecting the text, I get an option to open it in a new tab or something like that. Is there any extension available for this task?


 Can you explain it a little more and your purpose behind this functionality? That will help us in searching more properly.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 25, 2007)

eddie there's such a feature called 'Go To URL' in opera. You can select a bunch of text, right click on it and press go to url. Comes in handy when the url isn't shown as a link. Consider foo.bar.com now this won't be automatically highlighted as url, you will have to copy/paste it into the location bar. Say, you are reading some .txt page on your browser and stumble upon a link, you can right away highlight that link, right click and click 'Go to url'


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ Egg-zactly.  
I didnt know that Opera has this feature. There should be an extension for firefox too.


----------



## eddie (Feb 25, 2007)

In the order of their rating
Fetch Text URL (4.70/5)
Linkification (4.31/5)
Text Link (3.90/5)
Linky (3.71/5)

All of them can fulfill what you desire. Check out and see which one you like


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 25, 2007)

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/5607/pastengoti8.th.jpg

 .. No extension / plugin / whatever needed ...


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

@eddie
thnx a lot buddy. I'll give a try to all of them.  

_Reps on ur way..._


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Anand


----------



## stars4lucky (Aug 13, 2008)

Ur rrrrrrrrrr So good dude thankx but it is for older version pls give links for 
firfox 3


----------



## skippednote (Aug 13, 2008)

THanX a TON


----------



## mkmkmk (Aug 20, 2008)

i was looking for that..thanks


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks.Was looking for a similar feature .
It says This add-on is for older versions of Firefox


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

If only this worked in Firefox3


----------



## genxguy (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> If only this worked in Firefox3



Hehe...that is disappointing  but the hack is very easy and works like a charm...

- Download the .xpi file.
- Rename from .xpi to .zip/.rar
- Open the file in Winzip/WinRAR.
- Open file "install.rdf" in NotePad by double clicking
- Find maxVersion and change the maxVersion part from 2.0.0.* ...to... 3.0.1.*
- Accept Winzip/WinRAR asking to update the archive.
- Exit Winzip/WinRAR, and rename the .zip/.rar to .xpi
- Drag&Drop the file into FF3.

Bingo....you're good to go


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

genxguy said:


> Hehe...that is disappointing  but the hack is very easy and works like a charm...
> 
> - Download the .xpi file.
> - Rename from .xpi to .zip/.rar
> ...





yes this method works but some add-ons not work properly and FF crash.I faced this problem with another add-ons so i disable that add-on


----------



## genxguy (Aug 20, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> yes this method works but some add-ons not work properly and FF crash.I faced this problem with another add-ons so i disable that add-on



So far its working fine for me, no crash yet


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 20, 2008)

Great Bump 
Thanks


----------

